# Need to mount Lutron Grafik Eye outdoors



## AVService (Nov 10, 2017)

Try an alarm supply house there are sizes for different keypads and fire pull stations and maybe more variety than where you are looking now?

On the other hand I am not so sure how much protection a cover will really provide either?
I dont think the Grafik Eye are potted or anything weather resistant at all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAD COM (Mar 3, 2019)

This might work, I just wonder if the box will still be weatherproof if I mount it sideways?


----------



## RAD COM (Mar 3, 2019)

AVService said:


> Try an alarm supply house there are sizes for different keypads and fire pull stations and maybe more variety than where you are looking now?
> 
> On the other hand I am not so sure how much protection a cover will really provide either?
> I dont think the Grafik Eye are potted or anything weather resistant at all?
> ...


Do you have any manufacturer brand names I could try looking up? The supply house nearest me (ADI) is filled with people that don't know their ass from a hole in the ground. I'll go through their catalog and see if there is something better suited than what I've found so far.
I think the electrical industry is blessed to have a majority of the the supply house employees somewhat knowledgeable about the products they sell. Not so for the alarm industry. 
Though there was one this one guy at my local electrical wholesale who would tell me "they don't make em" anytime I asked for an item he'd never seen before. I'd dig the fitting out of my truck and say here, "I need another box of these" and he'd hand it off to the purchasing agent to look up and order. I used to get so frustrated with him until I finally realized "they don't make em" means they don't stock them and he can't be relied on to look up a part number in a catalog. There is an art to finding a part in a catalog, you use the table of contents, which I think he will never grasp.
He just shuffles through the pages like it's a Penthouse magazine waiting for you to say there it is.


----------



## RAD COM (Mar 3, 2019)

Thank you for the idea of the looking in the alarm catalog. I found this from STI.... I don't know if it's NEMA 3R but this is exactly what I am looking for.


----------



## AVService (Nov 10, 2017)

Sounds like pretty typical ADI counter guy to me though there us usually at least 1 in each branch that can help in each area that I need.....sometimes.

I would go there and see what they have in stock and even if you need a different size at least you can see for yourself if they are well made or not.

Again though I would be pretty hesitant to use a grafik Eye outdoors myself?
They also used to offer remote button stations for them and I bet that would be easier to weatherproof and then just remote the actual unit inside somewhere safe?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAD COM (Mar 3, 2019)

Would you feel more secure install 3 Radio Ra switches outdoors? Three gang weather proof covers have those flap doors that just don't make it easy to operate a touch dimmer. When I ganged my Xantech controller with my volume control at my house I mounted the flap cover upside down so I could see the button I'm pushing. I'd wouldn't do that at a customers house though. The weather protection has held up better than the Xantech technology has.


----------



## AVService (Nov 10, 2017)

RAD COM said:


> Would you feel more secure install 3 Radio Ra switches outdoors? Three gang weather proof covers have those flap doors that just don't make it easy to operate a touch dimmer. When I ganged my Xantech controller with my volume control at my house I mounted the flap cover upside down so I could see the button I'm pushing. I'd wouldn't do that at a customers house though. The weather protection has held up better than the Xantech technology has.


Unless you already have RA in the house I would use Caseta there and let them use the app and mount a remote somewhere to call presets.
People are in love with using phone apps right now no matter how stupid they seem to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAD COM (Mar 3, 2019)

It came out slightly intrusive but the idea of looking through an alarm supplier for the enclosure was a great tip. I was suggesting that we paint the cover to match the cement board but the client likes the look. Also she can use a remote to change scenes from her pool float cushion. Cutting through the cement board and the thick stucco and demoing out the existing 2 gang bell box was quite an undertaking. The clear type of plastic the enclosure is made out of seems to hold a static charge which make the stucco dust impossible clean off. Any recommendations on how to discharge the box?


----------

